# Video: Releasing Cougar from foot hold...



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This was posted up on KSL...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks like trying to juggle a running buzz saw.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats one really OP'd kitty cat.


-DallanC


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

That was crazy!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty cool!!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cool. I laughed when the one guy jumped back to the other side of the boulder while the other guy stayed put. 

Can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> Very cool. I laughed when the one guy jumped back to the other side of the boulder while the other guy stayed put.
> 
> Can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing though.


Just seconds after asking if he had him for sure...my favorite part too.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried my hand at bobcat trapping last year. The bobcats didn't like my sets, but the cougars sure did. I had several step within feet (and some even inches) of my traps. I always wondered how I'd get one out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was nuts!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I tried my hand at bobcat trapping last year. The bobcats didn't like my sets, but the cougars sure did. I had several step within feet (and some even inches) of my traps. I always wondered how I'd get one out.


Caught one once in a leghold trap. It reared back and yanked so hard it pulled the jaws out of the frame and left (#2 trap). Was freaking huge from the tracks I could see. Only time I ever had a cougar near a trap.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for putting it up. 
We got one years ago by a buddies cabin. The chain was attached to a small/medium cedar tree. 
He had ripped all the lower branches to shreds. He got out before we got there. Was impressive to see.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Years ago we treed a young tom up Logan Canyon packing a coyote/bobcat trap on it's foot. Unlike the lion in the video, this one had had broken the restraining wire on the trap chain so it was pretty much free to move around. Luckily, with only three good legs it hadn't climbed very high up the tree and needed it's other front foot to hang on to the branch, so we were able to get a snare poll around it's neck and pull it out without too much trouble. We only had the one snare poll so we pinned its head to the ground and covered it's eyes with a coat until we got a hold of the trap chain and released it. Still, it was a bit of a rodeo for a few minutes and an experience I'll never forget....


----------

